# One more location for SYSTEMA-Chicago



## Arkadiy (Feb 16, 2004)

Starting March 1st, 2004 Chicago SYSTEMA are opening one more exciting location in Des Plaines area. That's way we will be able to provide to you three time a week classes-sessions. 
First location in Chicago (_6355 N. Broadway Street, Suite 19 Chicago, IL 60660_) and second in Des Plaines/Dee Park District (_9229 W. Emerson Street, East Room Des Plaines, IL 60016_) will be glad to accommodate all your needs in SYSTEMA training. 

Classes in Chicago location will be hold on Wednesdays and Fridays at *7:30pm-9:00pm*. Classes in Des Plaines area will be taught on Mondays *8:00pm-9:30pm*.

If you have any questions please contact me at *astepankovskiy@system-chicago.com* or *773.203.7736*


----------

